# What is your favorite tuna jigs in GUlf of Mexico ?



## ksong

I found tuna favor smaller, short jigs in 6 - 10 oz with the length of 6 - 8 inches.
What is your favorite jigs for yft ? Blackfin can take any jigs thrown if not big enough.


----------



## BretABaker

I like hammered diamond jig, sevenseas hooker jig, oti jager jig

lots of others look very good but i have not tried them. as you said, blackfin hit anything.


----------



## ksong

Bret, nice selection of tuna jigs.

I am more comfortable here now as I can concentrate on talking about jigging and popping more as the other site is bombarded with promotional things too much recently.


----------



## Swells

What's your go-to jig if you want YFT at about 100 feet deep?


----------



## BretABaker

ksong said:


> Bret, nice selection of tuna jigs.
> 
> I am more comfortable here now as I can concentrate on talking about jigging and popping more as the other site is bombarded with promotional things too much recently.


yeah......thats why we're trying to get it straightened out so people are sure whether others are sponsors or not .

this site has a lot of fisherman, im sure this forum will be great!


----------



## ksong

Swells said:


> What's your go-to jig if you want YFT at about 100 feet deep?


I am going to write up tuna jigging basics when I have time. It is pretty busy right now.

Here are a few jigs working for yft.
But there are many other excellent tuna jigs.










See how many hit this Sevenseas Hooker jig got from yft.


----------



## duc996

Kil, that last hooker jig looks as if it is made of paper. LOL


----------



## ksong

duc996 said:


> Kil, that last hooker jig looks as if it is made of paper. LOL


I am going to retire the jig. I got even a swordfish on the same jig.


----------



## JFLORES

I like Andaman,Metalic Sardine,Hooker1, Hots Drift Tune...but my all time best has to be
8 0z. Diamond jig.


----------



## ksong

JFLORES said:


> I like Andaman,Metalic Sardine,Hooker1, Hots Drift Tune...but my all time best has to be
> 8 0z. Diamond jig.


Hi John, nice to see you here. :smile:
I don't think any lure caught more tuna than 8 oz hammered diamond jigs. 
Can you join the Hurricane Bank trip ? Just imagine to fish 100 - 300 lbs yellowfin tuna on jigs and poppers for four days day and night.


----------



## JFLORES

Hi Kil,

I had to follow you here.... I would love to come please let me know
as soon as you can about dates and $$...loooking forward to it.
Thanks!!


----------



## ksong

JFLORES said:


> Hi Kil,
> 
> I had to follow you here.... I would love to come please let me know
> as soon as you can about dates and $$...loooking forward to it.
> Thanks!!


John, I am going to contact intenational jiggers like Mogi, Matsutani or Hiramatsu to join the trip once the trip is finalized. 
We need jiggers of your caliber to represent the USA.


----------



## BretABaker

kil is this trip in 2011 or 2010??


----------



## ksong

BretABaker said:


> kil is this trip in 2011 or 2010??


I am working on dates from Nov and Dec in 2010, and Jan or April, 2011.
If I can not find a right boat from Nov to Jan, I might go in April in 2011.


----------



## BretABaker

oh ok. I doubt I have enough vacation for 2010, but possibly 2011 if we can leave from los cabos


----------



## ksong

BretABaker said:


> oh ok. I doubt I have enough vacation for 2010, but possibly 2011 if we can leave from los cabos


Bret, I am going to discuss it on Hurricane Bank trip thread.


----------

